# Do You Guys Still Buy Dvds Or Hire Dvds



## Gizmo

Just wondering because I always wonder how these places stay in business. I personally stream shows through YouTube or just download them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Reason hes wandering is cuz we're sitting in front of one now 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derick

Hire no, but we do buy blu rays of the kind of movies we watch again from time to time

I definitely think they are on the way out though - I see my local blocbuster now has more PS2/3 & xbox games for rent than actual movies

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ

I think that converting DVD stores into PS or Xbox or Wii stores is a brilliant idea, as I am sure most gamers on the forum can relate. Sometimes we buy a game and well its not what we expected. Hence being able to rent it and try it out before we buy a copy is well worth it.

As for DVD purchase and rental stores, I think those are a thing of the past and is more viable for those that like to collect DVD's. 

For those that want to go the legal route (not torrents) once can always purchase a soft copy for a fraction of the price a DVD would cost.

So in my opinion if DVD stores do not convert to game rental stores then yes they are a thing of the past.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Haven't hired a DVD for ages... there hasn't been a movie released in the last few years that I would ever want to watch twice so haven't bought many either apart from a couple of Blue Ray classics like Top Gun!

I in fact hardly even watch DSTV... I download daily... TV Series I watch the day after they are flighted in the US. The only reason we still have a dish on the roof outside is because my daughters watch some of the programs on DSTV. I can't remember when I last watched TV with adverts... even Survivor SA I watch a day later on the DSTV catch up because there are no adverts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW

Download series and dstv is for sport and box office


----------



## Reinhardt

I have not hired or bought a dvd or Blu-ray since I discovered uncapped un shaped adsl and torrents. Kat.ph baby!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW

Been considering getting Netflix, using the US VPN... any one here tried it?


----------



## Gizmo

Also considered the same Shane. But I'm not sure our lines can handle it and I have a 10mb line

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo

Streaming at full hd that is

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneW

Friend of mine streams it using a 4mb uncapped no problems at all.

They have some special streaming engine that eliminates any buffering what so ever.


----------



## ShaneW

Gizmo said:


> Streaming at full hd that is
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Ok Ya that I'm not sure about, will ask him is he's using HD


----------



## BhavZ

Netflix is pretty cool and I know of a good few people who use it. 720p on a 4mb line is no problem but your true 1080p blu-ray copies tend to buffer a bit. The problem is that although we are uncapped we are not unshaped. So if you using an unshaped 10mb line you should not have an issue provided you switch off your downloads and the only traffic is the streaming.

4k movies will be a real issue. I found a 4k full feature movie and the size was 160gb so yeah that is going to be a real killer on a 4mb line.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinhardt

The problem usually comes is when it is a full hd movie 1080p like a 10gb file with dts surround sound and all. Our Internet won't do it. Unless you have a 1-1 contention rating. Especially for international bandwidth


----------



## Gizmo

Shanew can you tell me exactly how I set this up. Where did you get the vpn details

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneW

Cool. Will PM u now


----------



## devdev

I use Unotelly as my DNS. You don't have to run a VPN.

On my 4meg uncapped, low shaped account the netflix engine starts off streaming at low quality and then keeps on upping the quality until it needs to buffer. 

Sometimes when you are watching something it suddenly drops to 480p, and it looks crap, and then it climbs back up again.


----------



## Reinhardt

Honesty guys. I have a little server running St my place constantly downloading whatever I want. I use software called sickbeard. You add all the shows that you want to watch ie big bang theory, black list whatever you want and sickbeard then connects to news servers and automatically downloads the new episode for you and you can choose the quality as well. Works brilliantly!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

The only reason for a VPN or DNS change is because Netflix is region specific so if you are not in America it wont stream. Changing your VPN or DNS tricks the Netflix server into thinking that you are somewhere in USA and allows the stream to happen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinhardt

I stream all of this through my playstation 3 using PS3 media server a free download.


----------



## ShaneW

devdev said:


> I use Unotelly as my DNS. You don't have to run a VPN.



Didn't think of that. .. hmmmm. Shot!


----------



## BhavZ

Reinhardt said:


> Honesty guys. I have a little server running St my place constantly downloading whatever I want. I use software called sickbeard. You add all the shows that you want to watch ie big bang theory, black list whatever you want and sickbeard then connects to news servers and automatically downloads the new episode for you and you can choose the quality as well. Works brilliantly!


EZTV coupled with uTorrent also does a nice setup but uses rss feeds. It can be a bit tricky to setup in the beginning but once you get the hang of it, its pretty smooth sailing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

@Reinhardt I run sickbeard and Sabnzb but with the ease of Netflix I only use that if I can't find what I am looking for. Since Netflix generally releases the latest mainstream series 24 hours after it airs on US tv I find it quicker, and not having to stream/transfer/plug in drive and copy media on my internal network seals the deal for me.

If you do netflix and sickbeard you got all your bases covered though... Just not sure what downloading content unlawfully does to your karma

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ

Is sickbeard a free service and does it run off your basic torrent apps?


----------



## Reinhardt

BhavZ said:


> EZTV coupled with uTorrent also does a nice setup but uses rss feeds. It can be a bit tricky to setup in the beginning but once you get the hang of it, its pretty smooth sailing.


Eztv is a awesome site. I am playing with nzb's now. Works brilliantly if you can get it working


----------



## devdev

BhavZ said:


> Is sickbeard a free service and does it run off your basic torrent apps?



Nope Sickbeard runs off Nzbs, which are generally regarded as much safer than torrents. Also much quicker. Yes it is free software - can be a real ***** to configure - but super sweet when it runs automatically the way it should


----------



## Reinhardt

BhavZ said:


> Is sickbeard a free service and does it run off your basic torrent apps?


Jip 100% free download. It's software you install on your Windows machine. I'll post some photos of it tomorrow if you like


----------



## BhavZ

Thanks man.. Good to know..


----------



## Reinhardt

devdev said:


> Nope Sickbeard runs off Nzbs, which are generally regarded as much safer than torrents. Also much quicker. Yes it is free software - can be a real ***** to configure - but super sweet when it runs automatically the way it should


You don't have to use nzb's. Also works with torrents. I am using torrents until I get the nzb's sorted

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## devdev

Since Nzbmatrix was taken down its been getting harder to find decent indexing sites.

What are you guys using in your sickbeard setup? Got any invites to send


----------



## BhavZ

devdev said:


> Since Nzbmatrix was taken down its been getting harder to find decent indexing sites.
> 
> What are you guys using in your sickbeard setup? Got any invites to send


Yes guys please do share..


----------



## Rowan Francis

So I aint allowed to talk about my Internet connection , but I will say that all of the above does do the trick but I still like taking stuff home to watch later . 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowan Francis

Can't wait for my test unit for ipvtv ...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom

Gizmo said:


> Also considered the same Shane. But I'm not sure our lines can handle it and I have a 10mb line
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


just something i noticed here: i ordered the other day my internet, there were 3 options here: 10, 50 or 100mb/s lines. If u take the package with flatrate telephone and full hd tv channels your internet would be a 150mb/s line @ below 50 euros/month. i just took for starters the 50mb internet at only @23 euros/month


----------



## CraftyZA

For those with hair on their chests, and beards that matches zz top, look into LMCE.
This thing can do everything from catalog and play you media, to control your ouside sprinkler system or ambient temp in the house. Oh, and your media can follow you. movie plays in the living room. You get up to get a new beer. As you walk into the kitchen, movie starts playing there. options = unlimited.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

Reinhardt said:


> I stream all of this through my playstation 3 using PS3 media server a free download.



A DLNA error has occured


----------



## Rex Smit

Besides my 3g, for work and email, I have no internet at home. I am however connected to the WUG)in my case PTAWUG). it is a Wireless user community and the only cost is your hardware when you start out. get all my TV and movie fixes from there. downloads via torrent and then manage and watch using XBMC. my DVD player isn't even connected anyore


----------



## TylerD

I do not make use of a dvd shop anymore.
It is a pain getting it back to them!
I download everything....I R Pirate!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riaz

@Reinhardt organise some movies and series


----------



## annemarievdh

I've been left behind, we rent almost every weekend. If we cant get any thing on box office.


----------



## Rob Fisher

annemarievdh said:


> I've been left behind, we rent almost every weekend. If we cant get any thing on box office.



Find a friendly downloader nearby and buy a removable 1Gig Hard drive.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

I download everything from http://kickass.to/


----------



## Reinhardt

Derick said:


> A DLNA error has occured


Hmmm on the playstation? Does this happen immediately or only after a while? Check that the computer you are streaming from does not go into sleep mode or turns the HDD's off after some time. Your network? Is it all Wi-Fi or do you have a network cable between your router, streaming computer and PS? I had lots of issues trying to use Wi-Fi.


----------



## annemarievdh

Rob Fisher said:


> Find a friendly downloader nearby and buy a removable 1Gig Hard drive.



We have 2 of those hard drives and really grait wi-fi that never ends. But downloading movies, never thout of that


----------



## Reinhardt

If you guys are looking for movies try this site.
http://yify-torrents.com/
Blue is 720p
Black is 1080p
Red and Blue is 3D (So don't download unless you have a 3D setup)
If the movie is on here it is a good copy! You won't get any cam copies! Ever!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gizmo

Thanks guy for helping me get netflix working. Devdev and and shane you guys have really enlightened me 

Time to do some more streaming, legally


----------



## BhavZ

Gizmo said:


> Thanks guy for helping me get netflix working. Devdev and and shane you guys have really enlightened me
> 
> Time to do some more streaming, legally



LOL, it aint exactly legal unless the shows you are streaming is on DSTV already.


----------



## CraftyZA

Rex Smit said:


> Besides my 3g, for work and email, I have no internet at home. I am however connected to the WUG)in my case PTAWUG). it is a Wireless user community and the only cost is your hardware when you start out. get all my TV and movie fixes from there. downloads via torrent and then manage and watch using XBMC. my DVD player isn't even connected anyore


I used to be on the wug. However, my highsite has moved and now i don't have line of site anymore


----------



## CraftyZA

Rob Fisher said:


> Find a friendly downloader nearby and buy a removable 1Gig Hard drive.


I think 1gig is not going to go far. About 10 -25% of a high quality movie with dts tracks encoded as original dts.
But i get what you say  1TB.


----------



## Derick

Reinhardt said:


> Hmmm on the playstation? Does this happen immediately or only after a while? Check that the computer you are streaming from does not go into sleep mode or turns the HDD's off after some time. Your network? Is it all Wi-Fi or do you have a network cable between your router, streaming computer and PS? I had lots of issues trying to use Wi-Fi.



It's a cabled connection and we get that error from time to time - the PS3 then pauses for a bit, the connection gets re-astablished and we continue watching - we've been getting this with different modems and streaming from 2 different PC's using 3 or 4 different kinds of software - including PS3 media server - so I have to assume at this point that it is the PS3 that is wonky

These days though we use Emit for streaming to Android devices, and I lie in bed watching movies on my cell or tab


----------



## Reinhardt

Derick said:


> It's a cabled connection and we get that error from time to time - the PS3 then pauses for a bit, the connection gets re-astablished and we continue watching - we've been getting this with different modems and streaming from 2 different PC's using 3 or 4 different kinds of software - including PS3 media server - so I have to assume at this point that it is the PS3 that is wonky
> 
> These days though we use Emit for streaming to Android devices, and I lie in bed watching movies on my cell or tab


Aaaa I see. What do you use on your android device for streaming? I have found that ES File Explorer works 100%


----------



## Reinhardt

Derick said:


> It's a cabled connection and we get that error from time to time - the PS3 then pauses for a bit, the connection gets re-astablished and we continue watching - we've been getting this with different modems and streaming from 2 different PC's using 3 or 4 different kinds of software - including PS3 media server - so I have to assume at this point that it is the PS3 that is wonky
> 
> These days though we use Emit for streaming to Android devices, and I lie in bed watching movies on my cell or tab


Sorry. I missed it. Haha. You use Emit.


----------



## BhavZ

ES File Explorer coupled with MX Player Pro is sick as t!ts

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## thekeeperza

devdev said:


> Nope Sickbeard runs off Nzbs, which are generally regarded as much safer than torrents. Also much quicker. Yes it is free software - can be a real ***** to configure - but super sweet when it runs automatically the way it should


Is there a Linux version of the Sickbeard software?
I can't access the site here from work due to IT restrictions and all that good stuff.


----------



## Reinhardt

thekeeperza said:


> Is there a Linux version of the Sickbeard software?
> I can't access the site here from work due to IT restrictions and all that good stuff.


I see there is a download available for Ubuntu si I believe so


----------



## johan

thekeeperza said:


> Is there a Linux version of the Sickbeard software?
> I can't access the site here from work due to IT restrictions and all that good stuff.



If you got Python installed on your Linux distro it works, download the source code.


----------



## BhavZ

thekeeperza said:


> Is there a Linux version of the Sickbeard software?
> I can't access the site here from work due to IT restrictions and all that good stuff.



Yip there is


----------



## thekeeperza

Awesome. Will check it out later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

BhavZ said:


> ES File Explorer coupled with MX Player Pro is sick as t!ts



Cool - will look into that, because EMIT uses it's own player that is not too great


----------



## Smokyg

Gizmo said:


> Also considered the same Shane. But I'm not sure our lines can handle it and I have a 10mb line
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


My Manager has a 4Meg line and Netflix works perfectly on his Apple TV


----------



## Riaz

shew some heavy techies on the forum

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Smokyg

Riaz said:


> shew some heavy techies on the forum


Its taking over the world! I also run Sickbeard, it used to work perfectly on a free news server i discovered, and their max speed is faster than my line can go. But i had a few power failures and now something broke, back to kickass.to, its not to much of a mission anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza

I ran Netflix and Hulu+ for a few months but wasn't to impressed with the content. Hulu+ is about 4 weeks behind current and Netflix was a whole season behind. Not good enough for me.
If you have kids they are both full of kiddie content.
Another option is Amazon Prime. Everything is current.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gizmo

Thank you @devdev and @ShaneW for pointing me towards unotelly.com - it works amazingly well. 

No need for anything more now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> Thank you @devdev and @ShaneW for pointing me towards unotelly.com - it works amazingly well.
> 
> No need for anything more now



No Telly ? What's that? The URL is just parked so we are gonna need some more info please!


----------



## Gizmo

http://www.unotelly.com/unodns/


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> http://www.unotelly.com/unodns/



Ahhhhhhhh much better! Thanks @Gizmo


----------



## Gizmo

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

